# 12 Edge flip alg?



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 19, 2007)

Just posting this because i saw awhile ago on the Blindfold algorithms topic there was an alg that flipped 8 edges. Performed by macky as r R d D (x3) and i thought that was quite cool and useful and was just wondering if anyone has figured out a 12 edge flip alg yet? maybe using combination of 8 edge and a 4 or other possible combos? i have tried but havent found one yet. so anyone know an alg for a 12 edge flip that DOESNT use a combination of two algs?


----------



## watermelon (Nov 19, 2007)

Johannes showed this alg to me a while ago, and I think it's great!

((r U r' U')*3 (R u R' u')*3 y2)*2

You can replace the y2 with an x2 if you like. Also, you can swap the order of the (r U r' U')*3 and (R u R' u')*3.

In case that's a bit complicated, here it is written out a little more:

(r U r' U')*3 (R u R' u')*3 y2 (r U r' U')*3 (R u R' u')*3 y2

Enjoy!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 19, 2007)

haha cool man! thanks COOL alg. just a LITTLE too lengthy but i dont mind for now lol. Cool i should have KNOWN someone out there had one lol. maybe we can improve on this? lol


----------



## malcolm (Nov 19, 2007)

U' R2 U' F2 D' R2 U' B F U2 L' B2 R2 F2 D' U F'
U2 L' R' 20 move optimal solution. But moves are random, hard to do fast


----------



## KConny (Nov 19, 2007)

(R B R' U) * 5 x2 B F' (R B R' U) * 5 F B' x2


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 19, 2007)

Another one: ((MU)4yx)3.



watermelon said:


> In case that's a bit complicated, here it is written out a little more:
> 
> (r U r' U')*3 (R u R' u')*3 y2 (r U r' U')*3 (R u R' u')*3 y2


Or, with just UDFBRL:
L F L' U' L F L' U' L F L' U' R D B' D' R D B' D' R D B' D' R B R' U' R B R' U' R B R' U' L D F' D' L D F' D' L D F' D'


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 20, 2007)

NIIce some GREAT algs there. A little too long for some but cool. and useful. I have to say i like Johannes the most though


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 20, 2007)

((MU)4yx)3 doesn't seem to work for me. I do

MUMUMUMUyx
MUMUMUMUyx
MUMUMUMUyx

Shouldn't it be ((MU)4yx)6? Which would be:

MUMUMUMUyx
MUMUMUMUyx
MUMUMUMUyx
MUMUMUMUyx
MUMUMUMUyx
MUMUMUMUyx


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 20, 2007)

hmm are you sure your doing M the right way Arnaud? try M the other way and see what happens. i think i know what ur doing wrong.


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 20, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> ((MU)4yx)3 doesn't seem to work for me. I do
> 
> MUMUMUMUyx
> MUMUMUMUyx
> MUMUMUMUyx


That's correct, and it does work. In UDFBRL:

R L' B R L' D R L' F R L' U
F' B U F' B L F' B D F' B R
U D' R U D' F U D' L U D' B


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 20, 2007)

I was indeed doing the other M.

I always thought MES was like slice-turns of RUF?


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 20, 2007)

They go to same directions as LDF.


----------



## TheBB (Nov 20, 2007)

So M, E, S are the same directions as L, D, F but x, y, z are as R, U, F?

That makes no sense.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 20, 2007)

or you can do ((M' U)*4 x y)*3, if you prefer M' moves (as I do)


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 20, 2007)

Pedro said:


> ((M' U)*4 x y)*3


Doesn't work, maybe you meant y' instead of y.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 20, 2007)

TheBB said:


> So M, E, S are the same directions as L, D, F but x, y, z are as R, U, F?
> 
> That makes no sense.


 
Indeed! We need a new notation!


----------



## LarsN (Nov 20, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> TheBB said:
> 
> 
> > So M, E, S are the same directions as L, D, F but x, y, z are as R, U, F?
> ...



I second that! Always had trouble figuring out M, E, S, vs. M', E', S'. Never had trouble with M2, E2, S2 though


----------



## Pedro (Nov 20, 2007)

Johannes91 said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > ((M' U)*4 x y)*3
> ...



yeah, you're right


----------



## tim (Nov 20, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> TheBB said:
> 
> 
> > So M, E, S are the same directions as L, D, F but x, y, z are as R, U, F?
> ...



Yes, that was the most confusing thing when i started learning the notation. Even after one year i still have to think "M -> the other way round"


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 20, 2007)

can anyone find the notations to with M' U' i am AWESOME fast at that i just dont know the x y moves to do to get a 12 edge flip. also YEAH when i first started TRYING to learn stefans M2 method i got SOOO CONFUSED on that whole M, M' thing and i was thinking FOREVER it just DOESNT MAKE SENSE. so i definetly agree we should change this.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 20, 2007)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> can anyone find the notations to with M' U' i am AWESOME fast at that i just dont know the x y moves to do to get a 12 edge flip. also YEAH when i first started TRYING to learn stefans M2 method i got SOOO CONFUSED on that whole M, M' thing and i was thinking FOREVER it just DOESNT MAKE SENSE. so i definetly agree we should change this.



just out of curiosity...why do you write LIKE THIS? do you really need THAT? to kinda...I don't know...HIGHLIGHT some parts?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 21, 2007)

sorry man i just did that for when i was talking about M2 method cause i friggin hate it soo much!!! tooo confusing and makes no sense but whatever. anyway i wont do that anymore i guess but shouldnt i be able to talk the way i want? i wasn't really insulting anyone was i? sorry if that seems rude i just think i should be allowed to type the way i want without being teased about it. again im not trying to be rude just expressing opinion. so anyway back on topic you found an alg yet man? i've tried and got nothing.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 21, 2007)

nah, I'm not teasing you...just asking 

you can type anyway you want...if it doesn't bother the people, it's fine for me


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 21, 2007)

haha k thanks man  i do have the tendency to type like that a lot too and i've been told before lol. anyway you know any algs at all for 12 E flip using M'U' as moves. thanks man.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 21, 2007)

Pedro said:


> or you can do ((M' U)*4 x y*'*)*3, if you prefer M' moves (as I do)



like that one?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 21, 2007)

yeah it's a good one fast but i put M'U' . M'U' just feels really fast and comfortable for me that's why i need an alg for it. would be greatly appreciated man. thanks pedro.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 21, 2007)

M' U'? how do you perform that?

I like M' U a looooooooooooot more...left ring for M', right index for U...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 21, 2007)

man i do the M' move and then keep my LEFT index finger on the side of U and do U'. it's really fast for me man? anyway ill try to find an alg man. any luck on your side?


----------



## Pedro (Nov 21, 2007)

((M' U')*4 y' x')*3...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 21, 2007)

lol COOL thanks man. i found it worked earlier but couldn't post it tiill now but anyway again THANKS a lot for the alg appreciate it works perfect and it's fastest yet! wonder if there is short alg for this? hmmmm :s


----------

